# Google- "Irritable Bowel Syndrome - Pipeline Review, H2 2013" Published - SBWire (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*"Irritable Bowel Syndrome - Pipeline Review, H2 2013" Published*
*SBWire (press release)*
Boston, MA -- (SBWIRE) -- 09/27/2013 -- Global Markets Direct's, '*Irritable Bowel Syndrome* - Pipeline Review, H2 2013', provides an overview of the indication's therapeutic pipeline. This report provides information on the therapeutic development for *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

